# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  HARINA DE CAMOTE Y HARINA DE PESCADO

## ALBERTO MORALES

Tema cerrado -Temas similares: OFERTA DE MAIZ MORADO/SACHA INCHI/LINAZA/PANELA/NUCES DE BRASIL/JENGIBRE/CHIA/ HARINA DE CAMOTE Y HARINA DE PLATANO / KIWICHA POP CAMOTE DESHIDRATADO (Harina, Cubos y Hojuelas) HARINA DE CAMOTE 960193089 Concentrado de proteína de cebada podría reemplazar la harina de pescado en el pienso comercial para los peces Minam aprueba límites máximos permisibles para emisiones de industrias de harina y aceite de pescado

----------

